# windows 10 ISO,Multiple Version.link/x86/x64



## jboydgolfer (Jan 22, 2017)

I was given these links by microsoft support to download the windows 10 ISO file for install.
I have verified with M$ support that they CAN be shared with others, they DO require a key to activate, I am only providing these links, because as we all know, it CAN get tuff finding a direct ISO link for DL, also for those who rather not use the "media creation tool" I have also already verified this is okay with TPU senior moderators, as they are only links to iso, and not pirated.

**clicking link initiates the Download Prompt, so be warned**
*it Seems these links have expired?*  *i dunno, Sorry*

*ISO LINK*
*https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10iso/*

**Removed Dropbox link, they were complaining about over usage of bandwidth or something***  *


*"ISO link" allows you to choose your Version etc, the generated DL links  expire in 24 hours TESTED.*

*Dropbox link Does NOT require account, just click link @ bottom of Prompt window.*

Again these were provided by the Microsoft "answer desk" they are NOT free copies, or pirated, I am providing the links simply as a convenience for those looking for ISO files for windows 10 32 or 64 Bit.

Hope people find it useful.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 22, 2017)

Awesome, when I go to Upgrade to 10 (if Ever) I will keep this in mind. It needs a sticky


----------



## qubit (Jan 22, 2017)

You da man again jboyd. 

I'll second eidy on the sticky.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 22, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Awesome, when I go to Upgrade to 10 (if Ever) I will keep this in mind. It needs a stickie



There will be newer versions in the future but ofcourse they could be posted in this thread when they are available.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 22, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> There will be newer versions in the future but ofcourse they could be posted in this thread when they are available.



no im pretty sure Microsoft is done. NO MORE WINDOWS UPDATES!!!!

copying the address shows this as the 7/2016 Multi version, hence the "1607" version #. aka 20*16/07 .* thats the way M$ applies theyre versionm numbers, to include the Month and year

I assume newer ones will be released, but i think this is good to have either way, you never know, maybe someone will want an older OS Version  ive seen weirder things


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 22, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> no im pretty sure Microsoft is done. NO MORE WINDOWS UPDATES!!!!
> 
> copying the address shows this as the 7/2016 Multi version, hence the "1607" version #. aka 20*16/07 .* thats the way M$ applies theyre versionm numbers, to include the Month and year



This is 1607, so as I said, I'm sure there will be newer Windows 10 ISO versions in the near future.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 22, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> This is 1607, so as I said, I'm sure there will be newer Windows 10 ISO versions in the near future.



 I know I was just making a joke never mind

 Sometimes they don't come across as well as they do in real life when you're using text

 I do wish that was a different way to download them though because through the browser it's like an  eternity for that 4 GB to come down :-(


----------



## Jetster (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 22, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Thanks



 Your Very welcome

 It  occurred to me as I was posting this thread, does anyone even use 32-bit OSs any longer? I suppose maybe in a virtual machine but as a main OS unless you go with old hardware kind of tough to find something with less than 2 GB of RAM,  where is it 3 GB that 32-bit OSs see?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 22, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> It  occurred to me as I was posting this thread, does anyone even use 32-bit OSs any longer?


No


----------



## nomdeplume (Jan 22, 2017)

32-bit W10 on a older machines with 1-3Gb of RAM is hot stuff compared to any other Windows OS.



jboydgolfer said:


> I do wish that was a different way to download them though because through the browser it's like an  eternity for that 4 GB to come down :-(



I was getting 100kbps and 10 hour estimated time.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 22, 2017)

nomdeplume said:


> 32-bit W10 on a older machines with 1-3Gb of RAM is hot stuff compared to any other Windows OS.
> 
> 
> 
> I was getting 100kbps and 10 hour estimated time.



i get around 5-10Mb/s , but its still LONG


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 23, 2017)

I wish they had just put both the 32 and 64-bit in the same ISO like you can get with the Media Creation Tool.

But these are nice for people that don't want to use the media creation tool.

Thanks.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 23, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> I wish they had just put both the 32 and 64-bit in the same ISO like you can get with the Media Creation Tool.
> 
> But these are nice for people that don't want to use the media creation tool.
> 
> Thanks.



i think the idea was so people who would only want either or, would outweight the ones that would want to have both, and that being the situation, those that only wanted one, wouldnt have to download 8+ Gb's of ISO file, of which 50% they wouldnt even want.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 23, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> i think the idea was so people who would only want either or, would outweight the ones that would want to have both, and that being the situation, those that only wanted one, wouldnt have to download 8+ Gb's of ISO file, of which 50% they wouldnt even want.



The Media Creation Tool lets you pick 32-bit or 64-bit or both. In fact it defaults to downloading 64-bit only, you have to manually select both.  And going for the option of having both doesn't double the ISO file size.  It only adds about 2GB to the file size.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 23, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> The Media Creation Tool lets you pick 32-bit or 64-bit or both. In fact it defaults to downloading 64-bit only, you have to manually select both.  And going for the option of having both doesn't double the ISO file size.  It only adds about 2GB to the file size.


So it seems to me that you have a solution for both 32 & 64 bit, the media creation tool. I'm sorry my post wasn't exactly what you wanted but as long as one person finds it useful it was worth my time.

 I can't exactly say why Microsoft provided that two different links but you may be better off asking them.  As I'm just posting it here as goodwill .

Either way I don't understand what the difficulty is including two links. I would rather have that, then have to download two extra gigabytes as you corrected me. As the 4 GB takes quite a while on its own. Especially because as you mentioned you had the media creation tool so I suppose it might be redundant to provide the links to a combo download. Also I specifically asked Microsoft for direct ISO links since I didn't want to use the media creation tool


 Now that I think of it, you might actually have luck contacting Microsoft and asking them for a link to both 32 and 64 bit version is within a single URL. It was fairly painless for me to do it , if they have it I'm sure they'll give it to you without any difficulty.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 23, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Your Very welcome
> 
> It  occurred to me as I was posting this thread, does anyone even use 32-bit OSs any longer? I suppose maybe in a virtual machine but as a main OS unless you go with old hardware kind of tough to find something with less than 2 GB of RAM,  where is it 3 GB that 32-bit OSs see?



Any rig that uses 3-4 gigs or less.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 24, 2017)

based off of these Numbers, it would appear i was WAY off on the numbers. however these results are very dated.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 24, 2017)

Hey, just saw you got a sticky!


----------



## peche (Jan 24, 2017)

Great! i got a licence key for pro, never looked up for a iso to install a newer copy on my new upcoming build, thanks Esteban! truly appreciated!


Regards,


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 24, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Hey, just saw you got a sticky!



oh yeah, huh...to remain forever in the TPU forum list


----------



## LFaWolf (Jan 24, 2017)

Hmm, when I clicked on the links, I get sites unreachable. 

Also, quick question - anyone know of a good tool to make a bootable USB from ISO?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 24, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> So it seems to me that you have a solution for both 32 & 64 bit, the media creation tool. I'm sorry my post wasn't exactly what you wanted but as long as one person finds it useful it was worth my time.
> 
> I can't exactly say why Microsoft provided that two different links but you may be better off asking them.  As I'm just posting it here as goodwill .
> 
> ...



That is the other thing that is odd to me.  Downloading the iso with both versions through the media creation tool took about half the time it took to download just 64-bit ISO from the link.  But after the download is done, the Media Creation Tool loads the CPU to 100% for a few minutes before it finishes.  It isn't until the CPU is loaded down that the ISO file actually starts to get big in File Explorer.  So whatever compression they use must be really good and heavy, because I think the actual download through the Media Creation Tool is a lot smaller than the ISO from the link.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 24, 2017)

LFaWolf said:


> Hmm, when I clicked on the links, I get sites unreachable.
> 
> Also, quick question - anyone know of a good tool to make a bootable USB from ISO?


all you need to do is just unzip the iso to a usb drive fat32 iirc

if thats wrong, then the media creation tool works it out for You, just select the "create install media for another PC"



newtekie1 said:


> That is the other thing that is odd to me.  Downloading the iso with both versions through the media creation tool took about half the time it took to download just 64-bit ISO from the link.  But after the download is done, the Media Creation Tool loads the CPU to 100% for a few minutes before it finishes.  It isn't until the CPU is loaded down that the ISO file actually starts to get big in File Explorer.  So whatever compression they use must be really good and heavy, because I think the actual download through the Media Creation Tool is a lot smaller than the ISO from the link.



nice


----------



## nomdeplume (Jan 24, 2017)

Rufus

*Downloads are not working anymore.  *


----------



## LFaWolf (Jan 24, 2017)

Yeah links are dead.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 24, 2017)

Let's fix the links @jboydgolfer  and then I will put the sticky back to it


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 24, 2017)

nomdeplume said:


> Rufus
> 
> *Downloads are not working anymore.  *


yeah, WTF?! they never mentioned them expiring.




bogmali said:


> Let's fix the links @jboydgolfer  and then I will put the sticky back to it



nothing i can do, im not hosting them, they were direct from M$ . oh well

ill see if i can get an answer tho

*I am sorry to everyone who needed them tho, I didnt expect this*


----------



## Jetster (Jan 24, 2017)

The ones *Drone *Posted still work 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/download-windows-10-th-rs.216164/


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 24, 2017)

Jetster said:


> The ones *Drone *Posted still work
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/download-windows-10-th-rs.216164/




https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10iso/

 I have tested this newest link it works fine and furthermore allows you the option of choosing exactly which version of windows 10 you want before the download starts as well as your language selection of preference. NoTe

  These links once created by the downloader will expire in 24 hours this is a Microsoft supported method for downloading iso, I just finished chatting with support. Just to be clear the link you will create expires in 24 hours not the link in this thread *Sorry again for the inconvinience*
@bogmali


----------



## LFaWolf (Jan 24, 2017)

Thank you the link works, downloading now.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 24, 2017)

And the media creation tool still works


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks!

Just google and you are there though!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 24, 2017)

Jetster said:


> And the media creation tool still works


that was never *not* working was it?



LFaWolf said:


> Thank you the link works, downloading now.



Y/W


----------



## Jetster (Jan 24, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> that was never *not* working was it?
> 
> 
> 
> Y/W



No I don't think so. But I just tried it


----------



## natr0n (Jan 24, 2017)

!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 24, 2017)

Jetster said:


> No I don't think so. But I just tried it




 OK.
 In regards to the new link I got from support a moment ago.

Seems as though my sticky was taken away though  

 I'm currently uploading both versions to a server ,to keep them there for whenever their  needed.  That way no matter what Microsoft does I'll always have the separate Iso's.

*Dropbox link added to OP for both x86 & x64 Versions. NO Dropbox account required to DL, just choose "no thanks continue to Download" @ bottom of prompt windows..*


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 25, 2017)

I actually just bought myself a win 10 pro oem key. was using a vl activation, just changed the key and reactivated 

From here-





near enough instant delivery, and activated fine. I thought the price was reasonable too


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 25, 2017)

tigger said:


> I actually just bought myself a win 10 pro oem key. was using a vl activation, just changed the key and reactivated
> 
> From here-
> 
> ...



Probably not a legit key though.  The whole "use this dummy key to upgrade" thing kind of gives it away.  If it was a legit key, you wouldn't need that.  You'd just put the key in, and Windows 10 would upgrade to Windows 10 Pro.  It might activate today, but I bet if you try to do a re-install in a few months and re-activate it won't.  Heck, it will probably de-activate in a few months anyway, now that Windows 10 does a re-activation every few months, and if it can't re-activate after so many months it de-activates itself(maybe 3 months).



jboydgolfer said:


> nice



Just to clear it up, I wasn't trying to be negative.  The ISO links are nice to have in case you can't get the media creation tool to work for some reason. Like you only have a Mac, but just built your first gaming PC.

Maybe, just as a suggestion, use the media creation tool to download the ISO with both, and upload that to Dropbox as well. That would be a great alternate source for it.

I can actually look into hosting them myself as well for you.  So you can put direct links in the first post to the ISO again instead of going through drop box.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 25, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> Probably not a legit key though.  The whole "use this dummy key to upgrade" thing kind of gives it away.  If it was a legit key, you wouldn't need that.  You'd just put the key in, and Windows 10 would upgrade to Windows 10 Pro.  It might activate today, but I bet if you try to do a re-install in a few months and re-activate it won't.  Heck, it will probably de-activate in a few months anyway, now that Windows 10 does a re-activation every few months, and if it can't re-activate after so many months it de-activates itself(maybe 3 months).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm on their support chat now asking.

Hi there



i bought a win 10 pro key today, and someone on my tech forum said this- Probably not a legit key though. The whole "use this dummy key to upgrade" thing kind of gives it away. If it was a legit key, you wouldn't need that. You'd just put the key in, and Windows 10 would upgrade to Windows 10 Pro



are the keys genuine?



he said- It might activate today, but I bet if you try to do a re-install in a few months and re-activate it won't. Heck, it will probably de-activate in a few months anyway, now that Windows 10 does a re-activation every few months, and if it can't re-activate after so many months it de-activates itself(maybe 3 months).



Keys are 100% genuine, you are complaining about the process to get PRO, not the key



We have a 0% block rate, and over 105.000 sales



and provide a 1 year warranty



I guess the person on the tech forum is not that tech savvy



i'm not complaining. my key activated fine. i bought my machine and it had been activated with a vlk key.



i just thought i would ask is all



This are genuine OEM keys, only difference with tthe ones you see on MS store is that this ones are for 1 computer only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



15:16


thx its ok


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 25, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> I can actually look into hosting them myself as well for you. So you can put direct links in the first post to the ISO again instead of going through drop box.



the Link to the iso's is working, it is just a different process. The Dropbox links are fine too, as they DL just the same as the ISO's do in the browser.This thread will be Collapsed into another similar one soon, so i wouldnt sweat it . Your welcome to do as you wish, add what links You find easiest, and maybe people will prefer them , I wouldnt mind, nor would it bother me.Ill add them if i am the OP still.

Edit@
 I apologize ,it seems that I missed a portion of your post. I had considered adding the steps to do it with the media creation tool however to me it felt like explaining the obvious to the user I guess. As most anyone seems to know that's the preferred/easiest way to install windows 10 . And since my intent wasn't so much a  Guide or really more than just providing the links I decided to just leave it as it was. Then I had decided thrown them up on dropbox couldn't hurt either as I have quite a bit of storage on their site.

 And no I  didn't feel you were being negative. If anything it might have seemed like you were surprised anyone would use iso's  when they could use the creation tool, but who am I to say any opinion is wrong. As far as adding stuff to the original post the thread is no more mine than it is anyone elses,  if I'm still the OP ill add what you think might be productive as long as it's along the same topic. My whole reason for creating this thread is to make it easier for users to get their hands on the installation media . Thanks for your input,and please feel free to post Your preferred method's here


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Jetster said:


> And the media creation tool still works


I'm having trouble with that not seeing my 8Gb USB drive, even though my computer and another laptop has no problem with it and they say only a 4Gb drive is needed.
I could burn an ISO to disk but the laptop I want to install it on only has USB.
Any suggestions how I can do this using only the USB drive?


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 21, 2017)

Try a different drive... or format the one you have differently (maybe it's FAT AND needs NTFS?).

Fyi.. it still works, I just made an updated one yesterday morning.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 21, 2017)

I use the TechBench by WZT to find the ISO's i need of Windows and Office's they have direct MS links when they r generated.

Link: https://tb.rg-adguard.net/


----------

